# Food stuck in tortoises mouth/ choking?



## erinlyndon (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello again,

This morning, Pebble, my russian, had food stuck in her mouth for around 10-15 mins. I was already late to college but i couldn't leave as I thought she was choking. She looked pretty stressed out, her eyes went all puffy and she kept trying to remove it herself. I tryed to get it out but couldn't because I would have ended up harming her. Her mouth is so tiny! Eventually, she managed to pull it out.

I was just wondering if there is anyway to prevent it or help her out if it happens again?

Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 7, 2016)

By stuck in the mouth - what was it and how was it stuck?

It's not uncommon for my Greek, Joe, to wander off with a piece of mostly swallowed grass or a dandelion sticking out of his mouth. Sometimes, he'll try to dislodge it by rubbing his face on his leg. It does go down eventually when he starts eating again. Don't try to pull it out. You could do more harm than good.


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2016)

What was it that was stuck like that?

Smaller pieces would prevent this. Or larger pieces, like in the case of leaves. Rather than trying to swallow pre-cut pieces that might be too big, they can bite off appropriately sized chunks one at a time. I feed my tortoise whole food items most of the time. For something like squash, I grate it for little ones.


----------



## erinlyndon (Dec 7, 2016)

it was a bit of raddiccio and it was a fairly small piece


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 7, 2016)

erinlyndon said:


> it was a bit of raddiccio and it was a fairly small piece


I wouldn't worry about it. As soon as he eats something else it should be dislodged. Try feeding bigger bits so your tort has to tear the food off rather than chopping it up. 

Mind you, Joe grazes freely in our garden and has nothing cut up for him and it still happens. (We've had him over 40 years by the way)


----------



## erinlyndon (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow 40 years, ive only had mine for 5 months


----------



## erinlyndon (Dec 7, 2016)

And thanks for your reply


----------



## erinlyndon (Dec 7, 2016)

I buy the mixed salads from the shop at this time of year so they are chopped up a little bit, in the summer I grow her food in the allotment and don't chop it up.


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 7, 2016)

erinlyndon said:


> I buy the mixed salads from the shop at this time of year so they are chopped up a little bit, in the summer I grow her food in the allotment and don't chop it up.


Like I said, it is going to happen. It will get swallowed with the next meal. It's only lettuce type stuff and unlikely to cause harm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 7, 2016)

They are greedy little beasties when the mood takes them.
Often bite off more than they can chew.
Mostly harmless.


----------

